

Envoy, modern visitor registration - kamalfariz
https://signwithenvoy.com/

======
herbig
I find it suspicious when something is posted by someone at the company and
immediately receives a bunch of upvotes, with no commentary.

Maybe there is useful discussion to be had about the product, but let the
democracy of the HN voting system determine that, before having a bunch of
employees upvote it to the front.

~~~
cyphunk
I'm guessing the reason this topic gets any attention is because the company
just secured funding. But, actually the proximity between this and that post
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8325634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8325634))
is pretty glaring. This type of subtle gaming of the system happens a lot of
HN and Reddit. But here there is probably less budget to monitor and moderate.

~~~
dang
We watch for subtle gaming like hawks, because (a) we know the community hates
it, and (b) we're part of the community. Look at my comments from yesterday
alone (admittedly a big day for anti-gaming commentary):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8320466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8320466)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8320253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8320253)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8320382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8320382)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8321378](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8321378)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8322608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8322608)

Most of this is caught by software.

That's not to say that we catch all of it, of course. Also, Reddit has orders
of magnitude more quantity to deal with. I imagine the challenges are
different at that level, and probably a lot harder.

------
avree
Unsure why this is HN-worthy. It is a startup website that lets you log into
companies you are visiting.

~~~
sleepyhead
Startups are not HN-worthy?

~~~
avree
Every startup is not HN-worthy; when there's a particular aspect, feature, or
discussion to be had, great.

When it's the actual website with absolutely no commentary being submitted by
employees... not HN-worthy, yeah.

This is a discussion and interest site, not Product Hunt.

